
Ask HN: How Hacker News can scale for larger userbase? - richerlariviere
I was wondering how Hacker News can deal with increasing submitting users each year without falling into poor quality but trendy subjects? I can&#x27;t tell if it is a real problem but over time I think karma isn&#x27;t an infinitely scalable way to promote quality content.
======
minimaxir
Moderation.

